# is it a tenants market???



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,

in 2-3 weeks i am moving to Dubai with my family lane:. I keep reading that times have changed and now you can negotiate a good price or you can make multiple payments...

although my contract states that my housing allowance will be increased in 6 month time (an increase of 30%) i do have to deal with the issue of finding a decent property with my curent allowance. 

any suggestion or tips as how to deal with that?

thank you in advance


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> in 2-3 weeks i am moving to Dubai with my family lane:. I keep reading that times have changed and now you can negotiate a good price or you can make multiple payments...
> 
> ...


Hey Mate, 

In the beginning i would welcome you in advance to Dubai and i hope you find it a good and easy place to live

:focus:And after the warm welcome , well regarding the properties , the current prices are fair and you could find some nice deals goin on .. and you could inquire about the payments cuz it differs from the landlord sometimes they ask for mulitple checks sometimes not , but for the general case i think your gna find a decent property with a fair price in the time being


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> In the beginning i would welcome you in advance to Dubai and i hope you find it a good and easy place to live
> 
> :focus:And after the warm welcome , well regarding the properties , the current prices are fair and you could find some nice deals goin on .. and you could inquire about the payments cuz it differs from the landlord sometimes they ask for mulitple checks sometimes not , but for the general case i think your gna find a decent property with a fair price in the time being


Thank you DubaiCharmer for your prompt responce. 

I've got a budget of 85KDhs and i am looking for a two bed... will i be able to find something good with that?


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to Dubai in advance. What area are you looking to move in? 85k is a decent budget and depending on location it can vary. Areas make a huge difference in terms of rent here. For example, in Al Qusais a two bedroom apartment will cost you 50k whereas in Dubai Marina it will cost you 75k. It really depends on where you want to live and what type of community you're looking for. Obviously you want to be close to work so you can beat the horrible traffic.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> Thank you DubaiCharmer for your prompt responce.
> 
> I've got a budget of 85KDhs and i am looking for a two bed... will i be able to find something good with that?


Yah alot of choices , i would recommend somewhere close to your work 

i love Dubai Marina apartments their spacious


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

saima1215 said:


> Hi! Welcome to Dubai in advance. What area are you looking to move in? 85k is a decent budget and depending on location it can vary. Areas make a huge difference in terms of rent here. For example, in Al Qusais a two bedroom apartment will cost you 50k whereas in Dubai Marina it will cost you 75k. It really depends on where you want to live and what type of community you're looking for. Obviously you want to be close to work so you can beat the horrible traffic.


idealy i would like a house with a garden but i really dont know whether that amount will take me that far...

my job is going to be somewhere in the trade centre...any sugestions?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> idealy i would like a house with a garden but i really dont know whether that amount will take me that far...
> 
> my job is going to be somewhere in the trade centre...any sugestions?


A nice villa in a good area is out of your budget, but you might be able to get one of the little 2 bed places in The Springs. 

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A nice villa in a good area is out of your budget, but you might be able to get one of the little 2 bed places in The Springs.
> 
> -


Elphaba is correct. A colleague just rented a 2 bedroom villa in springs for 85k. I quite like the Springs. Just remember you have to give a security deposit(5%) and dewa deposit-i think my colleague paid 2000aed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Elphaba is correct. A colleague just rented a 2 bedroom villa in springs for 85k. I quite like the Springs. Just remember you have to give a security deposit(5%) and dewa deposit-i think my colleague paid 2000aed.


DEWA deposit sAED 2,000 for villas and AED 1,000 for apartments. Keep the receipt so you get a refund on moving out.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> DEWA deposit sAED 2,000 for villas and AED 1,000 for apartments. Keep the receipt so you get a refund on moving out.


thank you all

Springs seem to me the best option as in three months time my son will be able to enjoy playing in the garden.

One more question ... are there any agency fees or these getting paid by the landlord?:confused2:


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you all
> 
> Springs seem to me the best option as in three months time my son will be able to enjoy playing in the garden.
> 
> One more question ... are there any agency fees or these getting paid by the landlord?:confused2:


Ooh. forgot about that. You have to pay it. normally 5%.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

5% of the annual rent is paid to the real estate by you. Landlord will also require a security deposit usually 5% of the annual rent.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Agency fee usually 5% paid by you, however my co. will handle the dewa hook-up for you i.e. waiting in que


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DEWA can be done on-line, no need to pay someone to do it for you


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Please tell me how to show dewa your lease, passport/ residence visa online????Just asking


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> Please tell me how to show dewa your lease, passport/ residence visa online????Just asking


Scan!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Usually agency fees by you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> Please tell me how to show dewa your lease, passport/ residence visa online????Just asking


As Wandabug concisely put it, scan the document. When registering online, you can upload these documents.
I did this last time - they connected the water and electricity the same day !
I went to the office this time when I moved. I had to call back and complain after they didn't connect for 2 days


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

typical government office


----------

